# The die is cast -- and the split made. Now what?!



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

be patient... wait to put into a bigger box until the nuc starts to get toward full of bees or there is not much extra comb space. without a queen you will see emergency queen cells started in 1 or 2 days. it takes about a month for egg to laying queen.


----------

